# Ein Popup, das Bilder wechselt



## derleon (11. Juli 2004)

Hallo, 
habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe eine Bildergallerie. Ich möchte aber nicht für jedes Bild ein neues Popup machen, sondern habe einen vor und zurück-Button im Popup, mit dem man Bild 1,2,3... im selben Popup öffnen soll. Aber wie sieht das Script für die vor/zurückbuttons aus? 
Wohl mit reload? Kann mir jemand helfen? Wäre klasse! Danke 

Was fehlt hier noch? 

<a href="../gross/1.htm" onclick="window.open(this.href, '1', 'width=550,height=510'); return false;" 
_________________


----------



## Tobias Menzel (11. Juli 2004)

Hi,





> <a href="../gross/1.htm" onclick="window.open(this.href, '1', 'width=550,height=510'); return false;"


 ... das PopUp ist also die Seite "gross/1.htm"?

Man könnte nun _im_ Popup die Bilder austauschen.

Angenommen, das Bild sitzt z.B. so im PopUp:
	
	
	



```
img name="meinbild" src="gross1.jpg" width="400" height="400" alt="">
```
, dann könnte mit folgendem JS das Bild (z.B. gross2.jpg, gross3.jpg usw.) ausgetauscht werden:
	
	
	



```
function next_pic(richtung) {
  aktuelles+=richtung;
  aktuelles=(aktuelles>bilder_anzahl) ? 1 : aktuelles;
  aktuelles=(aktuelles<1) ? bilder_anzahl : aktuelles;
  document.getElementById("meinbild").src="gross"+aktuelles+".jpg";
}
```
("richtung" gibt hier an, ob das vorherige "-1" oder das nächste "1" Bild angezeigt werden soll. Wenn man bei Bild 1 auf "vorheriges" klickt, wird das letzte aufgerufen und umgekehrt.)

Gruß


----------



## derleon (11. Juli 2004)

hey,
danke für die superschnelle Antwort! 
Werde es gleich mal ausprobieren.
Thankzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!


----------



## Tobias Menzel (11. Juli 2004)

Ok, aber beachte die Änderung, die ich an den Konditionaloperatoren vorgenommen habe! Ich habe nämlich gerade gemerkt, dass wenn ich keine Alternavie ":" angebe, JS eine Fehlermeldung ausgibt.

Gruß


----------



## derleon (11. Juli 2004)

Ehem, eek: 
ich sehe gerade, daß Du das mit php gemacht hast - uuuups. 
Sorry, ich kann kein Php ;0(((.
Kannst Du mir bitte genau sagen, wohin die Scripts kommen (head...?)
Und was Button direkt zugewiesen bekommt. Und vor allem komplettes Script.
Sorry bin da echt nubi und habe keine Ahnung. Bin überfordert ;0(((.

Vielen Dank + sorry für die Mühe!:


----------



## Tobias Menzel (11. Juli 2004)

Hi,

nein, das ist kein PHP (bloß JavaScript). Ich verwende die PHP-Tags häufig, um den Code farbig anzeigen zu lassen, sorry!
(Habe ess jetzt geändert und in CODE-Tags gesetzt)


----------



## derleon (11. Juli 2004)

Wo


----------



## Tobias Menzel (11. Juli 2004)

> Wo


Dieses Statement ist nicht sehr aussagekräftig... 

Wenn sich die Frage darauf bezieht, wo das Script hin muss:

- die Funktion am besten zwischen Head und Body. zu beachten sind die <script> Tags:
<script language="Javascript" type="text/javascript">.. hier die Funktion ..</script>

siehe meinen ersten Beitrag - dort habe ich nun die notwendigen Änderungen vorgenommen.

- der Aufruf finden in den <img>-Tags der Vor- und Zurückbuttons statt (sofern es sich um Bilder handelt).

Die Funktion "next_pic()" muss von den Vor- und Zurück-Buttons (bei onClick) aufgerufen werden:
	
	
	



```
onClick="next_pic(-1)"
```
 zeigt z.B. das vorherige Bild an.


Gruß

P.S.: lass den "aktuelles"-Parameter im Funktionsaufruf weg; die Variable sollte sowieso global sein.


----------



## derleon (11. Juli 2004)

*popup*

hi,
danke, ich habe vorhin nur keine Änderungen gesehen. 
Mit Deinem letzen Post kann ich schon mehr anfangen. Dankeeeeee ;0)))))))


----------

